# Skyjacker lift kit and plowing



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

Does anyone have a 1st Gen (Cummins) with a Skyjacker 4" lift kit and plow with it? I installed a new lift kit complete with all new springs and am having troubles getting it to level out from side to side. Drivers front seems to dip about 1/2" to 1". I have swapped springs from side to side and still dips on the drivers side front. I have placed a 1/2" spacer on the left side only and it did level out the truck but still feeling it dip but not so much. then my srping shop noticed that the front shackles are hitting against the frame rail which would cause binding. Should I throw on a Add-A-Leaf to make up for any weight bearing problems? What about plowing this winter with a Lift Kit?


----------



## sunrunner_1 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello There 

I have a 2001 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 2500 Diesel with the skyjacker 6" lift and 8' meyer poly pro plow
And had the same problem angleing from side to side....

Solution Remeber basic science, what goes up must come down.
You have to take and cut the plow frame ears off and add spacers to the plow itself the same distance you added in the truck suspension. If you added bigger tires like me 36" this to must be a factor. 

I have plowed this way since my truck was new and never " knock on wood needed to get yanked out from being stuck.

If you got the right springs in your lift kit this should not be a problem as all the geometry is done for you. 
Though my buddy had a leveling problem put in the spacers and off he went with the truck sitting level.. 

Good luck hope I helped some, White flakes, money made.


----------



## Nuttymopar (Apr 22, 2003)

I can understand needing to drop the plow down now about 4". I do have some adjustment still on the actual plow frame and may need to lower it even more. Won't know until I try connecting everything up. My biggest concern was the weight on these springs. Since the Shackles already are hitting the frame with just the engine weight, I can only assume the worse. I am going to wait until the Spring shop is done putting on a Add-a-leaf and re-arching it so I do not need the spacer on one side to level it out. I feel a spacer patches the problem of the weight compared to fixing it with a re-arch to compensate for the more weight or whatever on the drivers side. Add-a-leaf should also allow more weight on the front. Once all done and set, maybe a set of Timbrens might be put on also to play it safe. 

Thanks.


----------

